# What do you do when you're bored



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok.. Fess up everyone.. What keeps your attention on the Net or elsewhere when you're bored?


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 15, 2004)

I play games.      of late it's been Halo and Soul Calibur II....nothing better to vent frustration than to plink a few Covenant with a sniper rifle.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2004)

I've been fiddling in Photoshop lately.. keeping an eye on the board of course.. waffling round the net looking for schtuff.....   and always behaving to the best of my ability *coughs*


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 15, 2004)

yes...behaving...that thing...yeah..


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2004)

I behave very nicely so I hear


----------



## TheRustyOne (Mar 15, 2004)

Been surfing my usual messageboards and webcomics. Updating my stories on fanfiction.net sometimes. I live on AIM.


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 15, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I behave very nicely so I hear



...must be her imaginary friends that tell her this.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 15, 2004)

I clean

I read books and have music in the background and also the TV on either a movie or history channel or something like that. 

Funny, how I can handle all the input, yet I used to work in an arcade, and could tell you when a machine would go out of order


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...must be her imaginary friends that tell her this.




least mine speak in english *POKES*
or was that spanish *smirks*


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2004)

I've been listening to Audio books lately.. Did the entire Harry Potter series and the Lord of the Rings.. Very well done.. nice to multitask *G* can do my artwork and still 'read' ~!


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 15, 2004)

mine're in Spanish.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2004)

Yesh I hear them more often than not *chortles*


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 15, 2004)

being in my head's a scary thing.    :uhohh:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2004)

Don't remind me.. course you're in mine as much as I am


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 15, 2004)

strange bird you are...thought all the dodo's went extinct....


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2004)

*harumphs* Fine then.. I'm extinct.. toss me over the cliff *  :waah: 

To the general audience.. this is exactly what Chronuss and I do when we're bored


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 15, 2004)

...hey...be happy I'm not the one tossin' you off the cliff.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2004)

good thing cuz you would have a hand wrapped around your leg bringing you along for the ride of your life


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 15, 2004)

nope...I can't go on that ride....not short enough.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2004)

*Blinks* 

you just wait.........

*shaking noggin' and waffles off to bed..
:btg:


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 25, 2004)

well let's see...I got bored today at work...so I went outside had curved my nicotine craving.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Mar 25, 2004)

Wow, he's got a job...impressive...how 'bout one of those two spanish guys in your head? 

...when i'm bored, i find someway to make myself unbored


----------



## TheEdge883 (Mar 25, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I've been listening to Audio books lately.. Did the entire Harry Potter series and the Lord of the Rings.. Very well done.. nice to multitask *G* can do my artwork and still 'read' ~!



Same here. When I get bored I get in the truck, put on a book on CD, and just drive for several hours. I finished the Harry Potter series a while ago, and have been collecting all the Stephen King books on CD that I can.

I also like to visit all my different message boards.


----------



## OULobo (Mar 26, 2004)

Who has time to get bored? I barely have time to get the things I am responsible for getting done done. I guess I get bored at work, but that's why I'm on here so much.


----------



## Taimishu (Mar 26, 2004)

1  Tease the cat.
2  Try to avoid said cats claws.
3  Put bandaids on claw marks.
4  Eat peanuts.
5  Flick peanuts at cat.
6  Cook something.
7  Try to find victim for afore mentioned cooking.
8  Chew finger nails.
9  Tease cat again.
10 The cat won go to ER.

David


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 26, 2004)

Taimishu said:
			
		

> 1  Tease the cat.
> 2  Try to avoid said cats claws.
> 3  Put bandaids on claw marks.
> 4  Eat peanuts.
> ...


I think Edhead had a sig line that said something about messing with a cat and getting peed on while you sleep.  On those rare occasions when I actually get bored I either spend it here or reading my notes and other MA books.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Mar 27, 2004)

The "music" in my head keeps me from getting bored............. 

Yes I do have a "mindless job", (well that may be a created illusion) and constantly am reminded of it. 

Time management can do wonderful things for you and your martial arts. :asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 27, 2004)

Not much for computer games but a friend recently turned me on to Serious Sam: The Second Encounter. Nothing like blowing away aliens to pass the time!

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Gary Crawford (Mar 27, 2004)

i come here and read all ya'lls posts


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 27, 2004)

Go over to Tess's house and let her make me some great brownies. yum! :uhyeah:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Mar 29, 2004)

I play online games when I bored (shockwave.com or another site). Surf the net, read/post on messege boards, email friends, ect (net geek that I am LOL).


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Mar 29, 2004)

bored?  i agree who has time to be bored, that only occurs during the summer and at work on a wednesday night.  i normally torture one of my co-workers when i get bored there  .  normally i just sit down with a book, or see who's online to bug, rusty and chronuss get a lot of that when i'm really bored, sorries.  other than that hw calls and then i get really bored and fall to sleep


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 31, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Go over to Tess's house and let her make me some great brownies. yum! :uhyeah:



You goof 

I've been spending alot of time working in Photoshop.. Learning all sorts of new things


----------



## arnisador (Apr 7, 2004)

A possibility for the truly bored:
http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20040407/od_uk_nm/oukoe_odd_eye

It had to happen--implantable eye jewelry ("piercings").


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 7, 2004)

Bored...this would actually mean that I don't have anything to do right?

Well lets grab the guitar plug in the Marshall turn the volume to 11 (becasue it's one louder.)  :uhyeah: (Gratuitous Spinal Tap plug)

And make like Angus Young and Eric Clapton had a somewhat skilled love child!

If not that then oh yeah..as we speak I have nothing to do so I must be.....*L* Just kidding!

Dave


----------



## edhead2000 (Apr 7, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> I think Edhead had a sig line that said something about messing with a cat and getting peed on while you sleep. On those rare occasions when I actually get bored I either spend it here or reading my notes and other MA books.


Here it is!


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 8, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> A possibility for the truly bored:
> http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20040407/od_uk_nm/oukoe_odd_eye
> 
> It had to happen--implantable eye jewelry ("piercings").


Don't guess folks take into consideration getting punched in the eye when they do something like that.  I actually heard about this on a talk show last night and thought that it sounded crazy.  Now that I've seen a photo of it ..... it's still crazy.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 15, 2004)

For the really bored 

Make a face


----------



## TheRustyOne (Apr 15, 2004)

or:

http://www.skop.com/brucelee


----------



## rainbows (May 3, 2004)

I play games. Metroid, Zelda, Soul Calibur, Super Smash Bros Melee, F-Zero GX *i wuv my gamecube*


----------



## Nightingale (May 3, 2004)

I jump out of perfectly good airplanes.


----------

